# My Mosaic soap *blush*



## OceanGirl-3 (May 15, 2009)

I think it's nice   

i don't put up my soaps lol cause don;t feel good enough   , but think this is coolish   and having a 2yr old buzzing around me while i was doing it :twisted: 

WDTY really??

Ta Kristie


----------



## topcat (May 15, 2009)

That is sooooo pretty!  How did you get the spots of colour?  Is it coloured soap put in the bottom of your mould?  What scent did you use?  (All these questions....lol)

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 15, 2009)

With the Pipette(sp) put it all over the bottom, got the idea from *soapylove* from US she does wonderful things, got 2 of her on line booklets she had a booking come out soon yeah   

Scent was Ylang Ylang done on white base, was fun might try a rainbow next hehe.

Thanks so much Tanya


----------



## Chay (May 15, 2009)

That's very cute, it looks like buttons.


----------



## KSL (May 15, 2009)

This is totally cute!

What did you use for molds?


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 15, 2009)

Just a round one hehe, i sould of done the sides tooo humm try that today hehe


----------



## Mandarin (May 15, 2009)

It is definitely coolish and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## studioalamode (May 15, 2009)

Way cool!


----------



## heartsong (May 15, 2009)

*x*

  that is such a FUN looking soap!   

i'll bet it's easier to get the little ones in the tub, too! LOL!

darling children!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks ladies  

I am just doing a log and doing all the outside with all colors ,but not sure what scent and what to call it lol   thinking hello sugar scent &  call it Sweet Sweet Sugar   i sux at names rolf Or do a bubblegum scent call it Yummy Yummy Gamballs haha even worse

Kristie


----------



## cindymeredith (May 15, 2009)

Looks very cool! Nice job!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

That soap is so pretty and fun looking.Way to go .

Kitn


----------

